# First Arizona Meet....Head Count!



## CamillaDesertMouse

OK this is for the sole purpose of a head count for our FIRST ARIZONA MEET..

PLACE: Archie's Deli...Surprise Arizona
(more specific directions will follow later:
DAY: October 22, 2011 
TIME: 10:00 AM

We will have a blast!..I am providing a door prize drawn during meet...we will also choose next host and place..anywhere in Arizona..

WHAT I NEED HERE IS SIMPLY A COUNT...(any further discussion please take to OTHER POST HERE: Please ..thanks!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20612-1.html

...
I am saying I will be there and host this first event...BY SAYING I WILL BE THERE .........FOLLOWED BY THE NEXT NUMBER.

START NUMBER COUNT HERE

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

CAMILLAINTHEDESERT NUMBER 1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SO NEXT PERSON HERE STATES NAME AND THE NUMBER 2 AND SO FORTH!
I am sure you get it now...IF you have ANY questions PLEASE PM me..do NOT address them here.

Thanks so much for your cooperation.

Hugs,

Camilla


----------



## kneonknitter

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> OK this is for the sole purpose of a head count for our FIRST ARIZONA MEET..
> 
> PLACE: Archie's Deli...Surprise Arizona
> (more specific directions will follow later:
> DAY: October 22, 2011
> TIME: 10:00 AM
> 
> We will have a blast!..I am providing a door prize drawn during meet...we will also choose next host and place..anywhere in Arizona..
> 
> WHAT I NEED HERE IS SIMPLY A COUNT...(any further discussion please take to OTHER POST HERE: Please ..thanks!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20612-1.html
> 
> ...
> I am saying I will be there and host this first event...BY SAYING I WILL BE THERE .........FOLLOWED BY THE NEXT NUMBER.
> 
> START NUMBER COUNT HERE
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> CAMILLAINTHEDESERT NUMBER 1
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> SO NEXT PERSON HERE STATES NAME AND THE NUMBER 2 AND SO FORTH!
> I am sure you get it now...IF you have ANY questions PLEASE PM me..do NOT address them here.
> 
> Thanks so much for your cooperation.
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Camilla


I am moving to Phoenix in December, the Anthem area. Surprise would be way too far for me to travel. Do you (or anyone else) know of a knitting group in or around Anthem?


----------



## Neeterbug

Pat and I will be there...that makes 2 & 3


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Kneonknitter PLEASE ..click on the link above to leave this message...this link is for a HEAD COUNT only..

THANKS!

Camilla



kneonknitter said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK this is for the sole purpose of a head count for our FIRST ARIZONA MEET..
> 
> PLACE: Archie's Deli...Surprise Arizona
> (more specific directions will follow later:
> DAY: October 22, 2011
> TIME: 10:00 AM
> 
> We will have a blast!..I am providing a door prize drawn during meet...we will also choose next host and place..anywhere in Arizona..
> 
> WHAT I NEED HERE IS SIMPLY A COUNT...(any further discussion please take to OTHER POST HERE: Please ..thanks!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20612-1.html
> 
> ...
> I am saying I will be there and host this first event...BY SAYING I WILL BE THERE .........FOLLOWED BY THE NEXT NUMBER.
> 
> START NUMBER COUNT HERE
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> CAMILLAINTHEDESERT NUMBER 1
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> SO NEXT PERSON HERE STATES NAME AND THE NUMBER 2 AND SO FORTH!
> I am sure you get it now...IF you have ANY questions PLEASE PM me..do NOT address them here.
> 
> Thanks so much for your cooperation.
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Camilla
> 
> 
> 
> I am moving to Phoenix in December, the Anthem area. Surprise would be way too far for me to travel. Do you (or anyone else) know of a knitting group in or around Anthem?
Click to expand...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks Netter...

Gotcha.

Camilla



Neeterbug said:


> Pat and I will be there...that makes 2 & 3


----------



## Juleen

Raising hand--Number two, I think! I'll be there--whooo hoooo!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

lol woman you are number 3..

Hugs



Juleen said:


> Raising hand--Number two, I think! I'll be there--whooo hoooo!


----------



## JillF

I will be there.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Jill is 4...PLEASE remember to do the count...helps me

Thanks,

Camilla


JillF said:


> I will be there.


----------



## Juleen

I'm really excited about this, thanks for organizing it!


----------



## Neeterbug

Good Morning Camilla...I think Jill is 5 because I put 2 and 3 because Pat is coming with me...Pat doesn't know how to reply on here yet...she is a member of KP.


----------



## kddetrick

I wii be there #7


----------



## Juleen

WOW, I think we've got a party getting started! :O) Can't wait, thanks Camilla for getting us organized!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

OK head count so far is?
Camilla 1
Neeterbug 2
Pat 3
Juleen 4
Jill is 5 (thanks Netterbug)
Kddetrick 6

IF my head count is wrong please let me know..I appreciate that.

This is why I want ONLY head counts here..Please..

Thanks,

Camilla


----------



## knittingneedles

I'll be there: 7 

ME!!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Nina 7

lol me ...



knittingneedles said:


> I'll be there: 7
> 
> ME!!!!


----------



## Juleen

A quick question: Are we bringing our knitting or just getting to know each other?


----------



## knittingneedles

Do u go anywhere without your knitting? I don't!!!!


----------



## Juleen

LOL, actually I do go places without my knitting but then I'm newly returning to knitting from years of not making the time for it. Guess I'm a wee bit rusty!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

ditto...bring anything you want to show, share or just work on....we all share the same passion huh?



knittingneedles said:


> Do u go anywhere without your knitting? I don't!!!!


----------



## Juleen

I'm sooooo looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## knittingneedles

Me too! Can't wait...


----------



## determined_to-knit

Sharon #8. So excited!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Sharon 8

So tickled you are all excited...I am like a giddy little girl lol



determined_to-knit said:


> Sharon #8. So excited!


----------



## Juleen

LOL, me, too! Can't wait--finally someone who understands why I NEED to knit!


----------



## kddetrick

It is going to be so much fun to meet all of you talanted and nice ladies. karen


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi Karen...If you are going to be there please let me know by saying KAREN 9 please...
This post is to get a head count.

Thanks,

Camilla



kddetrick said:


> It is going to be so much fun to meet all of you talanted and nice ladies. karen


----------



## donna2kayak

That is about 2 hours from me.. Not too far, but I work retail and asking for a day off that close to black friday, doing what I do.. would not happen..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Sorry Donna..
I listened to everyones different schedules before deciding on that date and time..
We have one lady that had dialysis MWF ..another had no AC in her car so we waited until a cooler month...etc..
As hard as I tried ..I am afraid I could not accomodate everyone..My apologies.

Hopefully after our first meet we will be meeting at least monthly to share and have fun.

We will miss you..

Camilla



donna2kayak said:


> That is about 2 hours from me.. Not too far, but I work retail and asking for a day off that close to black friday, doing what I do.. would not happen..


----------



## knittingneedles

Black Friday is NOVEMBER 26 the day after Thanksgiving.. This is OCTOBER 22.. more than a month away????


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

LOL Nina...good catch woman..
I didn't pay attention to that date LOL



knittingneedles said:


> Black Friday is NOVEMBER 26 the day after Thanksgiving.. This is OCTOBER 22.. more than a month away????


----------



## donna2kayak

knittingneedles said:


> Black Friday is NOVEMBER 26 the day after Thanksgiving.. This is OCTOBER 22.. more than a month away????


I am a visual merchandiser of a big store, all the displays and signing and Christmas decorations all go up. You can't even get time off unless you put in for it months in advance..and they still say "no" sometimes. The dates are blacked out of the calendar now.
I am so bummed that my family is getting together for Thanksgiving and I know I won't be there. Retail really stinks that way. We were open last Thanksgiving, unbelievable.

:thumbdown:


----------



## knittingneedles

Been there, done that.. was a manager of a clothing store in an outlet center, Black Friday we had to be there at 4am to open at 5.. 
No offense, but I hate retail... even when you get 40% off everything, lol..


----------



## donna2kayak

I am freaking out too because my partner at work is out on medical leave indefinitely.. She had surgery on both of her feet.. So it's just ME :? :-(


----------



## knittingneedles

OUCH.. that is dbl work for you.. poor thing,, they ought to give you a big vaca once shes back


----------



## JillF

I once worked Black Friday at a lg bookstore/music/video chain store. They scheduled me to work ALONE as the cashier. LOL. I worked 17 hrs with no breaks or lunch. They brought me a coke at the register(against the rules) and the manager covered for 3 min each time, twice so I could use the rest room, and said "hurry as fast as you can". LOL. It was fun, but tiring.


----------



## knittingneedles

It was fun because it was a one time thing.. Do that over and over... it isn't fun after a while. I once worked 90 hours one week.. I thought I was dying.. nothing and no one is worth that... never again!!


----------



## JillF

And I was much younger then. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles

Me too!!!!! lol


----------



## debch

I hope to be there!! Sounds like a fun time getting to meet everyone! debch Count # 10
If anyone else from Prescott, please contact me - maybe we can share the ride...


----------



## diamondbelle

That sounds like fun. Unfortunately, for me, it's about a 200 mile trip - each way.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Counting Deb as number 10



debch said:


> I hope to be there!! Sounds like a fun time getting to meet everyone! debch Count # 10
> If anyone else from Prescott, please contact me - maybe we can share the ride...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Sorry Diamondbelle...keep checking for other Arizona Meets because they will happen all over the state of Arizona...The first meet will be amazing ..just to get to know all of you.



diamondbelle said:


> That sounds like fun. Unfortunately, for me, it's about a 200 mile trip - each way.


----------



## Annie R

Sounds like lots of fun. Count me #11 Annie R


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Gotcha Annie#11

Thanks,

Camilla


Annie R said:


> Sounds like lots of fun. Count me #11 Annie R


----------



## Stampergrandma

I'll be there, Laura #12


----------



## Juleen

Should I bring some name tags for everyone? Kind of hard to remember everyone's name.


----------



## Neeterbug

Or before going to the event we can make our own name tag...being creative using our scrap yarn and then have a little prize for the best name tag...lol.



Juleen said:


> Should I bring some name tags for everyone? Kind of hard to remember everyone's name.


----------



## Juleen

Hey, that's a great idea--hummm, have to do some thinking about what to make!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hey Neeterbug...
Juleen volunteered to make our name tags...so I will let her if that is ok...
I am having some health issues and stupid computer issues lol..
But I do plan on being there.

Hugs,

Camilla



Neeterbug said:


> Or before going to the event we can make our own name tag...being creative using our scrap yarn and then have a little prize for the best name tag...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I bring some name tags for everyone? Kind of hard to remember everyone's name.
Click to expand...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Laura is 12...so ...so far 12 of us...


----------



## knittingneedles

Juleen said:


> Should I bring some name tags for everyone? Kind of hard to remember everyone's name.


JMHO.. The name tags should be our usernames on KP with space to write our real names when we get there?? 
That's if we are using paper nametags..

If we are making them.. then forget what I said..LOL!!!!

No idea then!!!! lol


----------



## Annie R

Camilla Well Wishes for you. I am working on a name tag for
myself but what ever works for everyone. I will be off the
computer for a couple of weeks. Annie R


----------



## sandi67

HI CAMILLA, I WILL TRY TO GET OFF OF WORK IF POSSIBLE. AT THIS TIME I CAN'T SAY FOR SURE . I WILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. I WILL TRY TO COME. HUGS SANDY. IT WILL JUST BE ME. THANKS


----------



## Pat Mitchell38

Pat Mitchell38 number 2


----------



## Neeterbug

Having an senior moment...sorry.


----------



## AJP

I would love to come, but I am still recovering from some injuries and would need to ride with someone. I am in Chandler, Az. I may be able to drive by then, but at this point I don't know and I don't know how to put this so I can find it later. I think I will be Arleen #13.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi all...just a note...I went to doctors yesterday...I have bronchitis AND shingles....just lovely huh?
I am struggling with health issues..but am still counting on being there ...and my loverly (mispelled on purpose lol) computer might be flying out the window...it is giving me issues too...so I am not here as often as I want to be.

FYI Sandi67 is 13 and Arleen is number 14...if ANYONE was not counted just send a quick reply with your new number after 14.
If anyone notices a miscount or is not counted just jump in.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## AJP

I found out today that I will not be able to go to the Arizona meet, but I wish you all a lovely visit. I wish I could see all your show and tell treasures. God bless you all in your travels.--- Arleen


----------



## Pat Mitchell38

Pat Mitchell38 said:


> Pat Mitchell38 number 2


Now I think I am #13 as of Oct 13th Pat 38


----------



## Stampergrandma

KnitnutAz, Debbie will be attending. We're going together so she'll be number 14. 

Hope your feeling better Camilla.


----------



## RikkiLou

diamondbelle said:


> That sounds like fun. Unfortunately, for me, it's about a 200 mile trip - each way.


I live in Tucson--I have a Ford Explorer; Gotta learn to knit's (Sharon)husband is going to bring her to my house and we're going together in my car,,,,Would you like to go with us?


----------



## RikkiLou

diamondbelle said:


> That sounds like fun. Unfortunately, for me, it's about a 200 mile trip - each way.


I live in Tucson--I have a Ford Explorer; Gotta learn to knit's (Sharon)husband is going to bring her to my house and we're going together in my car,,,,Would you like to go with us?


----------



## RikkiLou

AJP said:


> I would love to come, but I am still recovering from some injuries and would need to ride with someone. I am in Chandler, Az. I may be able to drive by then, but at this point I don't know and I don't know how to put this so I can find it later. I think I will be Arleen #13.


I am coming from Tucson,, one other gir, possibly 2, are riding with me. We have to go right through Chandler--would you like us to swing by and pick you up?


----------



## RikkiLou

6.


AJP said:


> I would love to come, but I am still recovering from some injuries and would need to ride with someone. I am in Chandler, Az. I may be able to drive by then, but at this point I don't know and I don't know how to put this so I can find it later. I think I will be Arleen #13.


I am coming from Tucson,, one other gir, possibly 2, are riding with me. We have to go right through Chandler--would you like us to swing by and pick you up?


----------



## debch

Just found out I have pneumonia and am not able to get there Sat. You will all have such a blast! I hope to make one in the future. debch (#10)


----------



## knittingneedles

Can't wait to see everyone next week!!


----------



## knittingneedles

LADIES, Hi,

Camillainthedesert has asked me to take over as organizer of the meet.

Unfortunately, she is under the weather but hopefully she will be able to attend..



We are changing the venue for this Meet so please pass this on to any of your friends who will be attending but will not see this post..I will continue to post this continuously until the date of the meet.

We decided on this new venue as it is better located and easier to find. Plus, they have agreed to host us.

Paradise Bakery and Cafe (appropriate, don't you think?)
13959 West Bell Road
Surprise, AZ 85374-3982
(623) 512-4684

Directly on West Bell and Litchfield Rd.. You can't miss it.

Looking forward to seeing you all there.

If you have any questions just PM me..

Thanks

Nina


----------



## JillF

What time?


----------



## knittingneedles

Same time as discussed before.. I believe it was 10am or anytime after that.. 

It will be easy there. Whenever you get there you can just order food anytime.. So no rush no muss! 

We will just have a good time meeting up with each other, grab a bite to eat, and knit away!!

Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

A HUGE Thanks to Nina for taking the reins ..so to speak ...for now...She is doing an amazing job...

The Venue of the meet was changed due to some negative feedback and problems with first place...I KNEW Nina would jump in and do a wonderful job..she is a wonderful, talented, caring person...I cannot thank her enough.

I am sorry to be so ill right now..I just finished a round of antibiotics and usually go another round or from my health history usually IV antibiotics...
I have asthasma with COPD...and now acute bronchitis with treating me for valley fever...as you know we have had like 6 major dust storms here and the many that suffer COPD become compromised with each storm..
Not to mention insulin dependent diabetes...I could go on and on..but just health issues I deal with daily. ..Some days I just want to give up..but I am of Irish decent and a fighter for the most part..
We moved back to my home state of Arizona for my health in 2006 and go figure..the first year we were here I was in the hospital 5 times and 2 surgeries later...so I am used to dealing with all this health drama lol.

I cannot be here as much as I want..but I will check in from time to time....and I will try hard to be there also..this has been my dream to meet all of you and just organize a start for our first Arizona Meet.

Also a HUGE thanks to Juleen for making name tags for you all..

This meet is meant to be laid back and casual ...for us all to meet, bring our knitting and crocheting projects..to get help and encouragement from each other.

Be well...and God Bless each of you,

Hugs,

Camilla

P.S. Thank all of you for your good wishes.



knittingneedles said:


> LADIES, Hi,
> 
> Camillainthedesert has asked me to take over as organizer of the meet.
> 
> Unfortunately, she is under the weather but hopefully she will be able to attend..
> 
> We are changing the venue for this Meet so please pass this on to any of your friends who will be attending but will not see this post..I will continue to post this continuously until the date of the meet.
> 
> We decided on this new venue as it is better located and easier to find. Plus, they have agreed to host us.
> 
> Paradise Bakery and Cafe (appropriate, don't you think?)
> 13959 West Bell Road
> Surprise, AZ 85374-3982
> (623) 512-4684
> 
> Directly on West Bell and Litchfield Rd.. You can't miss it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> If you have any questions just PM me..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nina


----------



## sandi67

HI CAMILLA, SO SORRY TO HEAR YOU ARE SO SICK. AS IT TURNS OUT I HAVE TO WORK ON SAT. I HAVEN'T BEEN CASHIER LONG ENOUGH TO BE ABLE TO GET TIME OFF WHEN I WANT IT. WEEKENDS ARE WHEN I GET THE HOURS. I'M VERY SORRY . I DID TALK TO NINA AND I TOLD HER I WOULD LIKE TO GO TO LUCH WITH HER AND YOU IF AND WHEN YOU GET BACK ON YOUR FEET. JUST TAKE CARE THAT IS MOST IMPORTANT RIGHT NOW. MY DAUGHTER HAD VALLEY FEVER WHEN SHE COME HERE FROM CALIFORNIA. NOW SHE LIVES IN IND. BUT STILL SUFFERS FROM IT TAKE CARE LATER HUGS TO YOU SANDI67


----------



## JillF

Camilla, I really hope you are well enough to be there, but most importantly, take care of yourself. Thanks for all the work you have put into this, and Thanks to Nina for taking over.


----------



## knittingneedles

As long as we have a great crowd all will be well. I will bring my camera and take loads of pix for Camilla if she can't make it.. but we will do everything possible to get her there at least for a little while!!


----------



## Pat Mitchell38

Oh my gosh. please don"t feel you have to be sorry for being sick. You are so sweet and helpful.......I love reading your posts. I look forward to meeting you Saturday. Blessings, Pat38


----------



## kddetrick

I am so sorry for you right now . Being sick is sure no fun at all. I hope you feel better very soon. Thank you for all your hard work in putting this meet toghter. I hope to see you ther if you are up to it but if not you will be in my heart. Get well soon. Karen
.


----------



## Neeterbug

Hope you make it Saturday...I am so looking forward to meeting you and, of course, the other members. I will have the man's vest pattern for you. Also, sure hope you are feeling better!!!!!


----------



## RikkiLou

knittingneedles said:


> LADIES, Hi,
> 
> Camillainthedesert has asked me to take over as organizer of the meet.
> 
> Unfortunately, she is under the weather but hopefully she will be able to attend..
> 
> We are changing the venue for this Meet so please pass this on to any of your friends who will be attending but will not see this post..I will continue to post this continuously until the date of the meet.
> 
> We decided on this new venue as it is better located and easier to find. Plus, they have agreed to host us.
> 
> Paradise Bakery and Cafe (appropriate, don't you think?)
> 13959 West Bell Road
> Surprise, AZ 85374-3982
> (623) 512-4684
> 
> Directly on West Bell and Litchfield Rd.. You can't miss it.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> If you have any questions just PM me..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nina


I went back over my posts and foundyour keepint the post continually until the meet notice. Can you explain about the "gift thing" I haven't seen anything about it (I was without computer access for a few days-and that is the only reference to it I have seen . Immeasurable gratitude is sent your way.


----------



## knittingneedles

NO need to bring anything except yourself and possibly your knitting.. 

Camilla wanted to make door prizes etc.. but since she is under the weather and I have taken over.. and it is on Saturday.. no time to make anything.. SO it's just a simple get together of KP friends...

Paradise Bakery and Cafe..

West Bell and Litchfield Rd.
Surprise...

The best surprise is in Surprise!!

See you there...


----------



## RikkiLou

knittingneedles said:


> NO need to bring anything except yourself and possibly your knitting..
> 
> Camilla wanted to make door prizes etc.. but since she is under the weather and I have taken over.. and it is on Saturday.. no time to make anything.. SO it's just a simple get together of KP friends...
> 
> Paradise Bakery and Cafe..
> 
> West Bell and Litchfield Rd.
> Surprise...
> 
> The best surprise is in Surprise!!
> 
> See you there...


Thank you, thank you, thank, you


----------



## Juleen

I just hope Camilla is well enough to come! I'm bringing name tags for everyone and a big smile! See ya all soon!


----------



## Juleen

OK, here is the headcount I have so far:

Camilla In The Desert--wishing she could come but as of yet not well enough

TrvlHawaii (Juleen)--yes, Surprise

Knittingneedles--yes, Sun City West

joannt-- (JoAnn)--yes

LindaBaer--yes

Neeterbug--New River

Naybird

vizb--

tiki--

RikkiLou--Tucson

Kddetrick--Tempe

JillF--Phoenix

Can anyone add any further info? Is this all correct?


----------



## Neeterbug

Yes, PATINANTHEM (lives in Anthem) will be at the meeting. She hasn't learned how to make posts on KP. When I signed up I put her name down as coming also. Looking forward to seeing everyone Saturday.

Anita


----------



## Juleen

Thanks Netterbug! What do ya'all think about each of us taking a minute or so to introduce ourselves and any personal info you care to share?


----------



## Annie R

I did not see my name Annie R #11

I have a Magic Crochet book Oct 1989. I would like to give to someone at the meet. I am not sure how many crochet.
I thought we could draw for the book. I will bring slips of
paper. Annie R


----------



## Juleen

Awesome, Annie--happy you are joining us! Wow, quite a gathering of knitters. HUMMMMM, wonder what such a gathering would be called! A knit? Needlers?
How about a group of great yarns? <g>


----------



## knittingneedles

chicks with sticks... stole it from someone else!!!! lol

Don't forget the place...

Paradise Bakery and Cafe
W Bell Rd and Litchfield Rd..
Surprise 

from 10am on....

See ya there!!


----------



## Juleen

AZ Chicks With Sticks--how perfect! Love it! :O)


----------



## Stampergrandma

I was #12, stampergrandma, Queen Creek and knitnutaz was #14, Gilbert. We will be driving together. Maybe you should look at all the posts on this thread, if someone is making name tags, then she'll need an accurate count. 

Laura(stampergrandma) & Debbie (knitnutaz)


----------



## Stampergrandma

Stampergrandma said:


> I was #12, stampergrandma, Queen Creek and knitnutaz was #14, Gilbert. We will be driving together. Maybe you should look at all the posts on this thread, if someone is making name tags, then she'll need an accurate count.
> 
> Laura(stampergrandma) & Debbie (knitnutaz)


Oh, and thanks for all your hard work. I went back and counted an I think there are 14 of us who responded.

:thumbup:


----------



## Juleen

OK--FINAL COUNTLEASE CONFIRM ASAP 15 CONFIRMED, 2 ???????

Neeterbug
Jill F
kddetrick
Knittingneedles
Myself (TrvlHawaii)
determined to-knit
debch
Annie R
Stampergrandma (Laura)
knitnutaz (Debbie)
Pat Mitchel138 or Pat Mitchell38?
Arleen?
RikkiLou 
Sandi67
LindaBaer
vizb ????
tiki ????
ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## knittingneedles

It's a good start!!!! and of course, anyone else is welcome too!

But you forgot...

Camillainthedesert!!


----------



## Pat Mitchell38

patm 38 YES


----------



## Juleen

LOL, actually, Camilla is number one on my list. I certainly hope she is well enough to come. After all I kind of consider her "The Queen of Arizona Knitters"!


----------



## knittingneedles

I totally agree.. maybe we should have a crown for her if she is able to make it!!!!


----------



## Juleen

Wouldn't that be awesome? Anyone up to making a crown?


----------



## Neeterbug

Juleen, boy our total is getting higher...that is great...but, you forgot

PATINANTHEM

She will be there.

Thanks, Anita


----------



## Juleen

Thanks, Anita--PATINANTHEM is now on the list! I have a feeling this is gonna be a "good time in the ole town tomorrow!" :O)


----------



## knittingneedles

If anyone passes a Burger King... they have crowns for the kiddies.... 

I might be bringing her, so best that someone else gets it..

and it should be free!


----------



## Juleen

OK, I've done the name tags. I wrote the screen names about 2/3 of the way down and below that name of town if I know that. I'll bring extras and you all can fill in your name on the top. I'll bring extra tags and a few pens. Please let me know if you want a tag and haven't let us know you are coming in this thread.


----------



## Juleen

I have a Burger King quite close. I'll just pop by and get one and bring it. If she isn't able to come, perhaps one of us can take it to her?


----------



## knittingneedles

Thanks so much for the tags... 

Sure, I'll take it to her.. but I really hope she will come!


----------



## RikkiLou

Juleen said:


> OK, here is the headcount I have so far:
> 
> Camilla In The Desert--wishing she could come but as of yet not well enough
> 
> TrvlHawaii (Juleen)--yes, Surprise
> 
> Knittingneedles--yes, Sun City West
> 
> joannt-- (JoAnn)--yes
> 
> LindaBaer--yes
> 
> Neeterbug--New River
> 
> Naybird
> 
> vizb--
> 
> tiki--
> 
> RikkiLou--Tucson
> 
> Kddetrick--Tempe
> 
> JillF--Phoenix
> 
> Can anyone add any further info? Is this all correct?


determined-to-knit from Benson, is coming with me.


----------



## Juleen

Thanks, Knittingneedles! I'm sure we'll all be happy to see her join us! :O) I got the " Camilla package" tonight. Will try to fancy it up a wee bit!


----------



## Juleen

Name tag for determined to knit is made! I've been through Benson a lot! Hubby was born and raised in Douglas.


----------



## knittingneedles

Me too! Almost brought property in Benson... can't wait to meet all of you!!


----------



## Juleen

I got the crown from Burger King, however, they only had crowns for boys left. IF ANYONE lives near a Burger King it would be great if you could find a girl crown.


----------



## kddetrick

Parties on girls, lets PARTY. see ya soon' Karen


----------



## RikkiLou

quote=Juleen]Awesome, Annie--happy you are joining us! Wow, quite a gathering of knitters. HUMMMMM, wonder what such a gathering would be called! A knit? Needlers?
How about a group of great yarns? <g>[/quote]

How about Ribbiters United?


----------



## RikkiLou

quote=Juleen]Awesome, Annie--happy you are joining us! Wow, quite a gathering of knitters. HUMMMMM, wonder what such a gathering would be called! A knit? Needlers?
How about a group of great yarns? <g>[/quote]

How about Ribbiters United?


----------



## knittingneedles

HI Guys, I think, besides the noise, it was a pretty good 1st gathering, don't you think so too?  

I was great meeting all of you and hopefully we will do this on a regular basis and just move East slowly but surely, until we hit Tucson.... or go the other way ... to Flagstaff!!! 

If you all want personal copies of the pix.. just PM your email and I will be happy to send it to you so that you can download it to your comps..


----------



## Annie R

Thanks That was fast. I slipped the picture to my desk top.
It was great meeting everyone. I enjoyed it noise and all.
Mary Ann Annie R


----------



## knittingneedles

You got home quickly too! Not a bad pix, if I can say so myself..

A lovey group of women!!!


----------



## Annie R

You did a great job. Bell road was a parking lot. Annie R


----------



## knittingneedles

So whatelse is new???? The Snowbirds are on their way back!!


----------



## Juleen

LOL, yep, the snowbirds are arriving in droves! Love it when our friend and neighbor snowbird arrive but hate the traffic, crowded grocery stores and restaurants when all the rest of the snowbirds have flocked back! On the other hand, perhaps I'm just a wee bet jealous that I can't go somewhere cool for the summer! <g>


----------



## Juleen

OPPPPS, forgot to mention I had an awesome time! Can't wait to see ya all again next month!


----------



## knittingneedles

Totally understand that one, about the summer.. 125 in the shade.. save me!!!!!!!!! and how about now???? 97 on the 22nd of October, who is the lunatic who decide to start Phoenix in the desert to begin with???? Imagine no air!!!


----------



## Juleen

I asked that question to Tom's grandfather who lived in Arizona his entire life. He said they would take sheets, dip them in water and wrap themselves in them. Then they would go outside and sleep on the ground. Now, I sat there thinking of cockroaches, scorpions and rattlesnakes--ugh! I have two crepe myrtle bushes in my front yard that are our "heritage bushes". Tom's dad. age 16, found them in southern Arizona way out in the outback. They were growing next to an old fallen down sod home. Since crepe myrtles are basically found in the south he thought that some Rebel soldier may have moved his family to Arizona after the Civil War. Perhaps his wife brought those to remind her of her home. He dug them up and planted them in two homes that his grandpa and grandma lived in, then his own home where hubby grew up. When they passed away, we dug them up and moved them to Phoenix where they weren't terribly happy but continued to stay alive. Since we moved them to Surprise, they are gloriously happy. I look out my office window and enjoy those lacy pink flowers! Perhaps some Civil War woman sat by them and knitted! (See how smoothly I returned this to knitting? <g> Love meeting all my fellow knitters! And, can't wait until we can get together again!


----------



## knittingneedles

you did that very well.. just like a sermon.. start at a point, wrap it all up with a million other things and then bring it back to the beginning!!!! 

lol


----------



## JillF

Oh, that's a good picture. I was very impressed with the Ipad. I had a wonderful time. It was such fun to put faces and names together. I can't wait to do it again. I'm not sure what a crepe myrtle looks like, so I'm off to look it up. Thank you everyone for coming. See you soon.


----------



## knittingneedles

That wasn't with the ipad.. that was the first pix with a camera... sorry!!! The one I cropped!


----------



## JillF

Wow, nice camera. I copied and pasted it, and it worked fine. Thank you. What kind of camera is yours? I need to buy one for one of my sons for Christmas.


----------



## knittingneedles

I love this camera. it's a Panasonic Lumix DMC FH 20.. sold in Costco...not expensive at all...


----------



## RikkiLou

knittingneedles said:


> So whatelse is new???? The Snowbirds are on their way back!!


Determined-to-Knit and I just got to my house. her husband, andy ,picked her up and they are on their way back to Benson..We're both worn to a frazzle, but had the best time either one of us has had i years. Thanx ,all


----------



## knittingneedles

It's great that you came.. and great to meet you!!! Hope we can do it again sometimes...


----------



## JillF

So nice that you traveled that far. Eventually we will all come to you. Road trips are tiring, but great fun.


----------



## JillF

Thanks for the information on the camera, don't you just love Costco? I'll go check it out.


----------



## Juleen

You have won the prize for "dedicated knitter who traveled from afar!". You are truly amazing--it's not a short trip! Thanks for joining us!


----------



## kddetrick

thank you one and all for coming. It was such great fun to put a face to the names. I sure had a nice time. See ya next time> Karen


----------



## Juleen

It always amazes me how women from different locations, different life histories and ages can have so much fun together! It was a delightful day, however, it was a wee bit difficult to hear everyone. I'm so looking forward to Arizona Meet and Greet #2! Hopefully, Camilla and some "newbies" can make it to that one!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Beautiful picture Nina...I wanted so baadly to be there...but running a fever would not have been good for any of you or me...sigh...

Maybe next meet!

So happy you all had a great time...Nina and all that helped did a great job....Thanks again.

Hugs and God Bless you all,

Camilla...

Wish there were names to each person in picture.



knittingneedles said:


> HI Guys, I think, besides the noise, it was a pretty good 1st gathering, don't you think so too?
> 
> I was great meeting all of you and hopefully we will do this on a regular basis and just move East slowly but surely, until we hit Tucson.... or go the other way ... to Flagstaff!!!
> 
> If you all want personal copies of the pix.. just PM your email and I will be happy to send it to you so that you can download it to your comps..


----------



## RikkiLou

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Beautiful picture Nina...I wanted so baadly to be there...but running a fever would not have been good for any of you or me...sigh...
> 
> Maybe next meet!
> 
> So happy you all had a great time...Nina and all that helped did a great job....Thanks again.
> 
> Hugs and God Bless you all,
> 
> Camilla...
> 
> Wish there were names to each person in picture.
> 
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Guys, I think, besides the noise, it was a pretty good 1st gathering, don't you think so too?
> 
> I was great meeting all of you and hopefully we will do this on a regular basis and just move East slowly but surely, until we hit Tucson.... or go the other way ... to Flagstaff!!!
> 
> If you all want personal copies of the pix.. just PM your email and I will be happy to send it to you so that you can download it to your comps..
Click to expand...

Is anybody going to keep an Arizona Knitters Paradise Notebook/journal/log/event/Photo Album? It should be started with the pictures taken at the first meeting, and someone in the central part of the state (because they would probably be the ONLY ones who can make ALL the meetings). should maintain possession of the physical notebook. I would be willing to make a donation of money, materials, and/or individual projects. I am willing to maintain the notebook, but do not believe my roller coaster health would allow me the devotion to duty that it would take. OR do we just want individual members write their own synopsis and put everything in there, from the inception of OUR branch, so that future knitters will more or less know us all. First job would be to come up with a blow your socks off name for our branch of the national club. Maybe we should check with the executive members of KP--they may have a format to follsee what happens when one's mind lies fallow?!


----------



## tiki

I was so sorry to miss the event! Hopefully next one!! I too, wish there were names to the picture.. Looks like such a nice group of ladies.


----------



## Juleen

I'm the tall blond with the perfect figure and Hollywood beauty! <vbg>


----------



## tiki

LOL...


----------



## knittingneedles

Juleen said:


> I'm the tall blond with the perfect figure and Hollywood beauty! <vbg>


Hey, that's me too!!!


----------



## tiki

You two must be twins.. Amazing..


----------



## AJP

Ladies, I am so glad you all had a great time! I hope to make it one of these times---Arleen


----------



## JillF

Hey, there must be two of us. LOL OOps, a whole lot of us beautiful blond bombshells. LOL


----------



## Neeterbug

PatinAnthem and I left the event early...before the photo was taken. There was too much noise to really visit with anyone and we were not able to get up from the table and chat with others. I'm really sorry that we really didn't meet very many at the event. 

Last month I attended two geocaching events at this location and they turned out great...we were able to move around and visit each other...I guess there were a lot of snowbirds at the restaurant during our knitting event. 

So, we will see you again at the next one...hope at a quieter location.

I took some photos of the group and will post a link to them on the internet soon...


----------



## Juleen

Neeterbug--noise was a big problem wasn't it? The location of AZ Knitters for meeting #2 sounds much quieter. I know further information will be posted fairly soon so hope we all can get to know each other better soon! :O)


----------



## knittingneedles

Very true, We were sorry that you didn't let us know you were leaving all of us wanted to say bye.. but next time, if we do it in a social hall of a community it will only be us and that would be great... Hopefully we will get a yes on that...
Who knew it would be so busy? I was sure the snowbirds didn't come back until Nov.. oh well. .we still met some lovely people.. 

How was the trip to the LYS? Did you ladies enjoy that???


----------



## Neeterbug

We stopped at the local LYS and Pat found a baby's hat that they had on display that she liked...she asked them for the pattern and you would have thought that since they had the hat knitted and on display that they would have the pattern in-house for sale...but no!!! So, we didn't find anything to buy. I was looking for a 47" cord for my Addi Interchangeable set but they didn't have very much for Addis. I know a place on the internet where I can get it.

So, no we weren't impressed with the LYS...too bad...I'm used to going to Bonnies Yarn Shop in Carefree where they are very, very helpful and if something is displayed they will have a copy of the pattern...my favorite yarn shop.


----------



## knittingneedles

I heard about that one.. I have to go.. I haven't found a LYS that I like since Vegas.. Wooly Wonders the best LYS in the WORLD!!!! 

Gonna go check out Bonnies in Carefree...


----------



## Neeterbug

Here is the photos from the AZ meet...hope this works...if not, I will upload each photo to this site.

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=6f3bb7eda5f149ac#!/?cid=6f3bb7eda5f149ac&sc=documents&id=6F3BB7EDA5F149AC%21104!cid=6F3BB7EDA5F149AC&id=6F3BB7EDA5F149AC%21263&sc=documents

Just click on an image and the photo will come up.


----------



## JillF

Thanks so much. Great Pictures.


----------



## Annie R

Sorry this did not load for me Annie R


----------



## JillF

I just copied the address and pasted it, that way it works.


----------



## tiki

Jill, thanks, I couldn't get it to load either until I read your suggestion.. then it worked!!


----------



## RikkiLou

I


determined_to-knit said:


> Sharon #8. So excited!


I am so confused, I do not know which end is up! How many meet and greets have there been? The only one I knew about was the one we went to together. Didi I miss something? HELP!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Hi RikkiLou...only one meet that I organized with help of others..then I got sick and could not attend...none others that I am aware of.

Hope that helps.



RikkiLou said:


> I
> 
> 
> determined_to-knit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon #8. So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so confused, I do not know which end is up! How many meet and greets have there been? The only one I knew about was the one we went to together. Didi I miss something? HELP!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Juleen

None that I know of either! It was so blasted noisy in Paradise Bakery we couldn't hear each other. (A fate worse than death to women! <g>)


----------



## Neeterbug

I was talking with the people at my library last month about having one in Anthem at the Library. They said we could have one of the rooms for a charge of $10. on a Saturday. It would be very quiet and enough room to visit. Is there any interest?


----------



## JillF

You bet. I'm in.


----------



## Juleen

Would enjoy that! However, have lots of out of town company until around May 9th.


----------



## Annie R

Another meet sounds good. Count me in Annie R


----------



## RikkiLou

Neeterbug said:


> I was talking with the people at my library last month about having one in Anthem at the Library. They said we could have one of the rooms for a charge of $10. on a Saturday. It would be very quiet and enough room to visit. Is there any interest?


Depending on number of cacti between here and Anthem, and whether I get the transmission back in my Explorer, short of death, I am a sure show.!!!


----------

